# What kind of deal should I expect for Black Friday?



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I recently became very interested in thinly ground carbon steels knives. I already received a 240 Anryu Blue 2 Gyuto from CKTG so my eager of owing one has been relieved a bit. Now I want to grab a Wakui 210 Gyuto from EpicEdge, but I heard that EpicEdge will have great deals on Black Friday or Cyber Monday, so should I wait until then? What kind of deal EpicEdge and other online Japaneses knife retailers typically have for Black Friday? I live in Connecticut, US if it matters.

Thanks for any advice/opinion,

update: I just can’t stop thinking of it so I placed the order...


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 4, 2019)

I'd love to know this as well. It's my first year (heck, 4 months) into this whole stuff after all


----------



## parbaked (Oct 4, 2019)

EE Black Friday sale is unique in that each hour they put a different assortment of knives on sale.
You have keep checking back every hour, around the clock, to see what are that hour's specials.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 4, 2019)

parbaked said:


> EE Black Friday sale is unique in that each hour they put a different assortment of knives on sale.
> You have keep checking back every hour, around the clock, to see what are that hour's specials.



So....like Walmart


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 4, 2019)

parbaked said:


> EE Black Friday sale is unique in that each hour they put a different assortment of knives on sale.
> You have keep checking back every hour, around the clock, to see what are that hour's specials.


Thanks! That's very helpful!


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 4, 2019)

What about JNS, JKI and places that carry Hitohira knives - do they usually have sales?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 4, 2019)

JNS for sure.... no discounts on Shig's and Kato's


----------



## Nemo (Oct 4, 2019)

KnS does a pretty good BFCM sale.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 4, 2019)

JCK too 

& Korin?


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 4, 2019)

How big a deal are we taking here? 10%? 15? 20?


----------



## dafox (Oct 4, 2019)

Korin 15%, they do it in July as well.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 4, 2019)

JNS has been 15% in past so worth waiting for.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 4, 2019)

Thank you guys. If it’s usually 15%, I’d pull the trigger now as EpicEdge provide 10% off to KKF member anyway and it cannot be stacked with BFCM discount.


----------



## dafox (Oct 4, 2019)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Thank you guys. If it’s usually 15%, I’d pull the trigger now as EpicEdge provide 10% off to KKF member anyway and it cannot be stacked with BFCM discount.


Does EE still offer a KKF discount? I remember hearing something otherwise.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 4, 2019)

dafox said:


> Does EE still offer a KKF discount? I remember hearing something otherwise.


I actually asked them and this is what I got on 10/2.


----------



## dafox (Oct 4, 2019)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I actually asked them and this is what I got on 10/2.


Thanks!


----------



## MarkC (Oct 4, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> What about JNS, JKI and places that carry Hitohira knives - do they usually have sales?


Are you looking for something in particular?


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 4, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Are you looking for something in particular?



Not really, just wanna know if i should attempt to hold off on impulse purchases in the next month and a half


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 4, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> Not really, just wanna know if i should attempt to hold off on impulse purchases in the next month and a half


Always a good idea this time of year. Unfortunately I'm weak........ unicorns incoming.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 5, 2019)

Update: I just placed the order on EE.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 5, 2019)

EE changes every two hours. Some items will cycle through more than once. It’s a mix with some good deals. 
KnS also has some good deals. I think James holds on to some unique items to offer. 
Start saving now.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 5, 2019)

toddnmd said:


> EE changes every two hours. Some items will cycle through more than once. It’s a mix with some good deals.
> KnS also has some good deals. I think James holds on to some unique items to offer.
> Start saving now.



Mazaki's in Blue confirmed!


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 5, 2019)

toddnmd said:


> EE changes every two hours. Some items will cycle through more than once. It’s a mix with some good deals.
> KnS also has some good deals. I think James holds on to some unique items to offer.
> Start saving now.



Last year they had a couple TF denkas up for a decent markdown.


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 5, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> Mazaki's in Blue confirmed!



Whatttt??? Where??


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 5, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> Whatttt??? Where??



Sarcasm that I hope ends up not being sarcasm.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 7, 2019)

Update: I just received the 210 Wakui Gyuto from EE today and the invoice shows clearly that 10% discount was applied. The knife looks great!


----------



## dafox (Oct 7, 2019)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Update: I just received the 210 Wakui Gyuto from EE today and the invoice shows clearly that 10% discount was applied. The knife looks great!


Do you have any other Wakui's?
Wondering what the grind is like on the ones that they carry. I received one from EE that was quite a bit thicker and heavier than the one I got from Bernal. Also, would you say the profile has a flat spot or does it have a continuous curve? Thanks


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 7, 2019)

dafox said:


> Do you have any other Wakui's?
> Wondering what the grind is like on the ones that they carry. I received one from EE that was quite a bit thicker and heavier than the one I got from Bernal. Also, would you say the profile has a flat spot or does it have a continuous curve? Thanks


I don’t have other version but #26 post of this thread says the Migaki version is supposed to be the thinner one?
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/wakui-gyuto-question.42444/


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 7, 2019)

dafox said:


> Do you have any other Wakui's?
> Wondering what the grind is like on the ones that they carry. I received one from EE that was quite a bit thicker and heavier than the one I got from Bernal. Also, would you say the profile has a flat spot or does it have a continuous curve? Thanks


also see my poorly taken choil shot and other pics below


----------



## Ivang (Oct 7, 2019)

Ive seen wakui choil's with what appears to be a much, much thinner and higher grind than that, specially behind the edge. but choil shots can be deceiving.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 7, 2019)

That's what I was gonna say, ivang. That looks a lot heftier than some choil shots I've seen


----------



## dafox (Oct 7, 2019)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> also see my poorly taken choil shot and other pics below


Perfect, thanks, exactly what I wanted to see. The one that I got from Bernal is quite a bit thinner, the edge on mine is crazy thin. The profile on this one from EE appears to have a pretty good sized flat spot, mine from Bernal has no flat spot but a gentle curve throughout. Not that one is better than the other, just different.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 7, 2019)

Ivang said:


> Ive seen wakui choil's with what appears to be a much, much thinner and higher grind than that, specially behind the edge. but choil shots can be deceiving.


Yeah I would agree. I just took another one that clearly shows it’s thicker.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 7, 2019)

I tried my best...


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 7, 2019)

dafox said:


> Perfect, thanks, exactly what I wanted to see. The one that I got from Bernal is quite a bit thinner, the edge on mine is crazy thin. The profile on this one from EE appears to have a pretty good sized flat spot, mine from Bernal has no flat spot but a gentle curve throughout. Not that one is better than the other, just different.


I put what “ashy2classy” posted (left) and mine together in one pic and I think they look similar. Considering you received a similar one as well, the EE migaki line appears being consistently ground in this way.


----------



## dafox (Oct 7, 2019)

Here is a 210 gyuto from Bernal.


----------



## dafox (Oct 7, 2019)

Another one.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 7, 2019)

dafox said:


> View attachment 62336
> 
> Another one.


It looks great!

What is this line called? It seems like it has an oval handle with dark wooden bolster right? The EE Migaki line has an octagonal handle with buffalo horn bolster. I really hoped they have a wooden bolster...


----------



## dafox (Oct 7, 2019)

Rosewood "d", black pakka wood ferule.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 7, 2019)

Same handle but with KU finish from CC https://www.cleancut.eu/butik/knifetype/gyuto/kockkniv-14-2202-detail


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 7, 2019)

dafox said:


> Rosewood "d", black pakka wood ferule.
> View attachment 62345


Really nice. I don’t think it is available anywhere though. The KnS one is hammered and the cleancut one is Kurouchi-like.

I like darker handle in general and this wakui is actually my only knife that has a light color handle. I have an anryu that has a similar oval dark handle and I really like it. Maybe I need to replace the handle.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 7, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> Same handle but with KU finish from CC https://www.cleancut.eu/butik/knifetype/gyuto/kockkniv-14-2202-detail


I was aware...I didn’t consider this one because Kurouchi is not my thing...I was choosing between the EE one and KnS one (what Bernal currently sells appears to be same to EE’s). Now I feel like I’ll grab one like dafox’s once it’s available...


----------



## Ivang (Oct 7, 2019)

All the wakuis I've handled were really thin behind the edge (five of them), the nakiri i used to have is the thinnest knife behind the edge ive ever had, it was impossibly thin for about a cm, and really thin for the most part.

It also had one of the best distal tapers ive seen, up there with the best of the sanjo exponents.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 8, 2019)

Ivang said:


> All the wakuis I've handled were really thin behind the edge (five of them), the nakiri i used to have is the thinnest knife behind the edge ive ever had, it was impossibly thin for about a cm, and really thin for the most part.
> 
> It also had one of the best distal tapers ive seen, up there with the best of the sanjo exponents.


Do you have experience with the Nashiji line from Aframe if I might ask?
https://www.aframestokyo.com/tesshu-wa-gyuto-240mm-white-ii-steel--forged-by-mr-wa240.html


----------



## Nemo (Oct 8, 2019)

Ivang said:


> All the wakuis I've handled were really thin behind the edge (five of them), the nakiri i used to have is the thinnest knife behind the edge ive ever had, it was impossibly thin for about a cm, and really thin for the most part.



My Wakui is a hammered KnS one. Not that thin behind the edge but it has excellent food release. Pretty good fit and finish too.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 8, 2019)

Wondering if we should dig up the Wakui thread, move this discussion over there, and leave this thread for historical Black Friday deals


----------



## Ivang (Oct 8, 2019)

Nemo said:


> My Wakui is a hammered KnS one. Not that thin behind the edge but it has excellent food release. Pretty good fit and finish too.





Yeah, good fit and finish are a constant amongst all the wakuis ive seen, especially choil and spine very nicely rounded.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 8, 2019)

Only Black Friday I’ll care about is James and whatever unicorns he brings out to play.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 8, 2019)

Elliot said:


> Only Black Friday I’ll care about is James and whatever unicorns he brings out to play.



Yes, like Mazaki or other Sanjo smiths using Blue steel


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 8, 2019)

Does Jon usually do BF/CM stuff?


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 8, 2019)

I just found out my favorite strip club will have 3 for 1 dances on Black Friday.

My cocaine dealer raises his prices unfortunately.


----------



## Noodle (Oct 10, 2019)

dafox said:


> Rosewood "d", black pakka wood ferule.
> View attachment 62345



Just to be clear, in case I’m misunderstanding, this rosewood/pakka wood Wakui came from Bernal? Or was the handle put on later? Looking for a Wakui myself...


----------



## dafox (Oct 10, 2019)

Noodle said:


> Just to be clear, in case I’m misunderstanding, this rosewood/pakka wood Wakui came from Bernal? Or was the handle put on later? Looking for a Wakui myself...


It came from Bernal, no longer available.


----------



## Noodle (Oct 11, 2019)

Drat!


----------



## dafox (Oct 11, 2019)

Let's keep Cider Bear happy, back to Black Friday deals...
I'm planning on getting a Suisin Inox Honyaki from Korin.


----------



## daveb (Oct 11, 2019)

Which one? I'm liking the Ktip 270 a lot. Always liked the gyuto and 180mm petty. And I know where you can get a 270 suji (with the pin!) at 100 off retail!


----------



## dafox (Oct 11, 2019)

I have a 180 petty and a 210 gyuto, planning on adding a 240 gyuto.
What do you use the 270 k tip for? What does it excel at? 
(Poor grammar : ))
I've been tempted by the 270 suji, but not yet...


----------



## daveb (Oct 11, 2019)

The ktip is used for all manner of prep. I like 270 lasers cause they've got a little extra heft and are long enough for anything on the table. Like traditional Ktips it's a got a low profile but is tall enough for my xxl mitts.


----------



## dafox (Oct 11, 2019)

daveb said:


> The ktip is used for all manner of prep. I like 270 lasers cause they've got a little extra heft and are long enough for anything on the table. Like traditional Ktips it's a got a low profile but is tall enough for my xxl mitts.


Great, thanks.
I also have a 240 yanagiba, but I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 11, 2019)

KnS just opened a US site and I hope they will do 11.11 sales this year.


----------



## Stnakamu (Oct 16, 2019)

Hopefully someone will have some sales on sharpening stones. Would really like to add to my collection.


----------



## CiderBear (Nov 1, 2019)

Does anyone remember if Carbon Knife Co had any BF/CM deals last year?


----------



## IsoJ (Nov 18, 2019)

JNS has some early deals. Kato and shigefugas popping up and nice prices for Toyamas...


----------



## dafox (Nov 18, 2019)

JCK pre-Black Friday sale, up to 30% off.


----------



## gclgary (Nov 18, 2019)

K&S has some early deals as well.


----------



## Jeffrey Kramb (Nov 18, 2019)

Real tempted by the sale on Mizunos on JCK


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 18, 2019)

Anytime I read EE I want to puke.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 19, 2019)

NO ChoP! said:


> Anytime I read EE I want to puke.



Yeah, their website reminds of the late 90's, early 2000's.


----------



## MarkC (Nov 22, 2019)

Bump


----------



## labor of love (Nov 22, 2019)

I will let y’all in on a KKF tradition. Every year this time of the year members start selling off stuff in December in preparation for extra holiday funds. The added costs of buying gifts, traveling, etc etc...means guys start throwing cool stuff onto BST.
Indeed the best Black Friday deals are actually in December right here on the forum in BST.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Nov 22, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I will let y’all in on a KKF tradition. Every year this time of the year members start selling off stuff in December in preparation for extra holiday funds. The added costs of buying gifts, traveling, etc etc...means guys start throwing cool stuff onto BST.
> Indeed the best Black Friday deals are actually in December right here on the forum in BST.



Lore or tale?


----------



## labor of love (Nov 22, 2019)

True story. Keep your wallet locked and loaded.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 22, 2019)

Always


----------



## Carl Kotte (Nov 22, 2019)

labor of love said:


> True story. Keep your wallet locked and loaded.



Sweet vanilla of Manilla!


----------



## daveb (Nov 22, 2019)

labor of love said:


> True story. Keep your wallet locked and loaded.



And of course the best way to prepare your wallet is to sell some knives......


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 22, 2019)

daveb said:


> And of course the best way to prepare your wallet is to sell some knives......


Like.


----------



## daveb (Nov 22, 2019)

James is having some nice deals right now. Worth a look. I've got the Yoshi he has with the special handle and am liking it a lot. A lot a lot.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 25, 2019)

Not even December yet and already so much stuff is being put up for sale on bst. Told ya.


----------



## refcast (Nov 25, 2019)

JKI has its sale page for heiji sujihiki and some hap40 zdp189 stuff. black friday, 20% off 
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/sale


----------



## CiderBear (Nov 25, 2019)

refcast said:


> JKI has its sale page for heiji sujihiki and some hap40 zdp189 stuff. black friday, 20% off
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/sale



Those have been there since last year I think


----------

